# Publishing Reformed Literature in China



## py3ak (Mar 7, 2011)

I came across a very interesting article at Reformation 21. It sounds like there is a great opportunity to get Reformed books into the hands of Chinese Christians - if the funding existed. But since the church in China may be shaped for years by what they are reading today, should this not be a high priority for us?



> For approximately $1 million USD, fifty to sixty Reformed titles can be translated and published in China.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a huge opportunity. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. Here is the link to the website for anyone wanting to donate to the cause of translating these books.

Home | Robert Morrison Project


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw the article in the January Banner of Truth. My wife and I have been moved to help out. I agree, it looks like one of those great opportunities multiply talents, as it were.


----------



## jayce475 (Mar 8, 2011)

There is already at least one Reformed publisher in China (aptly named Reformed Books Publisher) now though I am not sure if it is a local publisher or a branch of some other publisher from overseas. It really isn't too bad at the moment and there is enough Puritan literature and Reformed books written by mainland Chinese to last a typical believer for a fair number of years, though it never hurts to have more. For a minister, what is out there in China might be a bit limited though. The bigger issue methinks is that there is also a huge mass of neo-evangelical and Charismatic literature influencing the minds of believers there. Joyce Meyer and Joel Osteen are pretty popular, and they are making Charismatics and neo-evangelicals out of many Christians who first started out getting fed Reformed theology.


----------

